# Bind on unix socket : adress already in use ??? help y comprend rien (pb avec mysqld)



## SingerTheBirdy (24 Décembre 2001)

salut,

voila j'essaie de lancer mysql et il me sort cela

ERROR 2002: Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/tmp/mysql.sock' (61)

alors je suis aller voir le manuel et ca semble dire qu'il n'y a pas de serveur mysql tournant..

Dc j'essaie de faire Mysqld pour en ouvrir un mais la il me sort cette erreur

 Can't start server : Bind on unix socket: Address already in use
011223 23:30:14  Do you already have another mysqld server running on socket: /tmp/mysql.sock ?
011223 23:30:14  Aborting

011223 23:30:14  mysqld: Shutdown Complete

et je comprend rien du tout.... 

un peu d'aide svp ...

Merci


----------

